# Navigation option on speedometer screen?



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

It is NOT 3rd party compatible, the software code in the car would actually have to be manipulated or open sourced to a company which Chevy is not going to do. It also opens up a world for hackers to manipulate door locks etc if they get access to the code and break the hash encryption.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you Ger8mm. Thats what i figured but i wanted to make sure


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I would think that that would also work in conjunction with the onStar navigation as well? I wouldn't know, as I can make a liar out of any GPS. (I was a dispatcher for 10 years)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## asdetail (Jun 22, 2014)

with the navigation equipped vehicles the speedo screen displays the turn directions when set to "navigation",or at least it does on my sri-v,however the OEM nav system is somewhat less accurate than the nav system in our BMW


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

In the non nav MyLink models you can have it on both the DIC and the touchscreen(via OnStar). Haven't tried it in a nav MyLink Cruze yet. 






On the ATS and CTS, they have some sort of open source ability but haven't researched it since it didn't pertain to us.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I always use my DIC to navigate..... always gets me in trouble or takes me to places I shouldn't be....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You are using the wrong tab to navigate my friend.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Doesn't Mapquest have an option where you can send/download directions you get from its website to your car's Onstar nav system?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Doesn't Mapquest have an option where you can send/download directions you get from its website to your car's Onstar nav system?


Via the OnStar website and Remotelink app, yes but it's Bing. A few times it got me "close enough" but I mostly press the blue button and get my moneys worth while I still have it.


----------

